
A community-driven vim distribution inspired by spacemacs - wsdjeg
http://spacevim.org/documentation/
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315845)
(3 Months ago, 176 comments)

~~~
wsdjeg
thanks for the link.

~~~
okket
No problem, you are welcome.

If you don't know it already: You can find older post via search box on the
bottom. Or, if you submit links via the handy bookmarklet like me, click on
"past" in the top line with the points. I'll delete my posts usually if there
was a recent (<1 year) submission.

~~~
wsdjeg
Thanks, I just find it in my profile page. there is link for all my old post
and comments.

